# TV Question



## saints0513 (Mar 12, 2015)

I've got a 40" LCD philips 40pfl7705dv/f7 that when I plug it in, it clicks twice, and after about 60 seconds, the screen will come on for 3 seconds, then it powers off.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Plug it directly into a tested wall outlet, not a multiple. Turn on directly from TV not remote. If it happens, don't unplug, just restart. What's the result?


----------



## saints0513 (Mar 12, 2015)

I did what you suggested, when I plugged it in, it did the clicks, but when I turned it on, it didn't even come on for the 3 seconds.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It's probably the capacitor(s). If you feel safe working with electricity, there should be a schematic in the paperwork you got with the TV or it's available on line. If that's not it, a new power supply (test first) might be more than the TV is worth based on how much prices have come down.


----------

